# Exciting News to Come - Hang on - there's renewed hope ...



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I know this is a tease, but I cannot tell anyone quite yet. But after all my sad news of the past three years, it will be nice to have good news to share.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great to have good news.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OOOOOOOooooooo! Now I won't be able to sleep! Huzzah for good news!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It will be likely more than a week before I can "tell" ... but am so looking forward to it!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you waiting for a rare seedling to sprout???????


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

No, good guess, but this is even bigger news than that!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You got an early tip that you've won Publishers Clearinghouse??????????


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> You got an early tip that you've won Publishers Clearinghouse??????????


I don't think they do that, do they? Thank heavens, I haven't gotten one of those envelopes/junk mail in years.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

YOu're going to have twins?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, the wait is torture, LOL.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Tell me about it! Got a step closer to being able to "tell" today, but no for sure until Monday at least, and likely a day or two after that. But I promise it will be over-the-top exciting when I can tell!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You found out that you are actually heir to the British throne????


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You got nominated to supreme Court?lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> You found out that you are actually heir to the British throne????


 Nope -
Funny enough, I do have relatives that say we are descended from one of the 114 "recognized" illegitimate children of Edward VII - but that doesn't narrow the pool down much!



Dwarf Dad said:


> You got nominated to supreme Court?lol


Gee - a "job for life" sounds good, but nope, not many MassArt graduates have a history of court nominations, methinks! Court dates, maybe ... but that's another story!

But entertaining guesses, both!

And I forgot I have something else* happening Monday (*not exciting) so make that maybe Tuesday I will be a step closer!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be uber busy Mon and Tues, but I'll be on pins and needles WONDERING the whooooooole time!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

You’ve perfected Wormhole travel. “Sorry guys Monday I’ll actually be in Japan and then Tuesday a quick zip to Patagonia and I’ll be back by lunch to tell yous all about it”


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

15WildTurkey said:


> You've perfected Wormhole travel. "Sorry guys Monday I'll actually be in Japan and then Tuesday a quick zip to Patagonia and I'll be back by lunch to tell yous all about it"


Now that would be cool! But I'd stop in the Galapagos, too!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooooh ocean going iguanas!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay, been advised that announcing anything yet would be too early, but took a step yesterday ... I promise, the news will be exciting when I can reveal it! And then it will be followed by other news, too.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

You are killing us!!!! But good news is always good


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

You got a job in advertising, and this is your first project? "It's coming! Wait for it! Any day now! Oops... missed it!"


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Karen said:


> Okay, been advised that announcing anything yet would be too early, but took a step yesterday ... I promise, the news will be exciting when I can reveal it! And then it will be followed by other news, too.


Dangit woman! It is WEDNESDAY now!!!! I gotta take mama to the dentist and it is an all day thing. Give me somethin to smile bout already lol!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the advertising job!! You got us all. Hook line and sinker!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Somehow you have one of those Etawa goats coming your way. You are just waiting for the paperwork to go through.:devil:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Alrighty missy! Tap:tap:tap..... it is turdday now....... 

:buttheads:arty::bookgoat::crazy::dazed:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I keep checking... and waiting...lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, what gives, LOL


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

So now you have two things to name.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

So, it's now Monday. What's up??????


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Darn it! No news and I won't be able to get back here until Saturday night!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We're WAAAAAAAAIIIIIITTIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGGG.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Helloooooooo anyone there.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Helloooooooo anyone there.


She was teasin us unmercifully! Mebbe she meant two weeks.... lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Unfortunately @Karen hasn't been on TGS since July 11. I've been checking this thread every day since waiting for an update! (As have you all)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I have been waiting to!!! this is killer!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Today I put a check in the mail, it was not just any old check. I am, quite literally, "buying the farm." It's not a working farm now, but it will be once I move - I am going from a city "no pets" apartment, to 2.6 acres with two small spring-fed pond with a brook between them that keeps going. And my beloved friend/collaborating partner will be bring animals of his there - geese and ducks, and likely sheep and .... you may have guessed this part, considering the forum I posted this in - goats!

It even has a name already, given by my partner ...


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

And sorry for the delay - life has been exceedingly busy, and most people in my life don't even know about the big move yet. It is in southern Vermont, in a tiny town just north of Brattleboro. There are inspections next Monday and Tuesday, but if everything checks out, the closing is scheduled for August 17th.

So was it worth the wait?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

No waaaaay. Massive congratulations. That’s super exciting


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

1000% worth the wait. We moved from the city 3 years ago and I’m still waiting to miss it. Such an exciting time.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations. I know I am a newbie, but glad you will get back to goats at home with you!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Wishing you a smooth and unadventurous move! 
(An adventure is a series of unplanned events!) :haha:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Karen said:


> And sorry for the delay - life has been exceedingly busy, and most people in my life don't even know about the big move yet. It is in southern Vermont, in a tiny town just north of Brattleboro. There are inspections next Monday and Tuesday, but if everything checks out, the closing is scheduled for August 17th.
> 
> So was it worth the wait?


Awwww SO SO happy for you!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness!!! I don't even know you and I just cried happy tears for you! Why yes, I do cry about everything, why do you ask! LOL A HUGE congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

HUGE congrats!!! We left the city 2 years ago and havent looked back! You are going to LOVE it!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Fingers crossed you get a good news home inspection, and a smooth transaction.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats!! Ironically, this was the first thing that popped in my mind, but then again, I’m a Realtor! LOL Farm living is the BEST!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats~!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats....how exciting. Good luck to you.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on your pending move! We moved from the big city to the boondocks 39 years ago, and I would never return to a city of any size. My wife, on the other hand, keeps making noises about moving to a city. I told her as soon as my funeral's over, she can go wherever she wants.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

How exciting for you! Yay! I love this kind of news.
I wish you all the very best.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

TOTALLY worth it! I am SOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!! HUZZAH!!!!!! YIPPEE!!! Can't wait to see pics.

Uh-Oh....Did I just say I can't "wait"? GAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone - waiting for the inspection reports ... but next time I am up I promise to take pictures. I have been telling people offline, to so far good reactions - though my pastor, when I announced it as a "joy" in prayer time said quietly, "But I thought you'd always be here ...." My choir director made the saddest face, bless her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Karen said:


> Thanks everyone - waiting for the inspection reports ... but next time I am up I promise to take pictures. I have been telling people offline, to so far good reactions - though my pastor, when I announced it as a "joy" in prayer time said quietly, "But I thought you'd always be here ...." My choir director made the saddest face, bless her.


Ain't it awesome to know you are loved??!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ain't it awesome to know you are loved??!!


It is, so far nearly everyone has been very supportive, even if they are sad.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Alas, the property inspection showed up too many problems with the house and garage/barn. The owners refused to reduce the price enough to compensate for it, so it is not to be. Will still be moving, but not to the little farm.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Aw I’m sorry. That disappointment blows. We found a dream property fab ancient farmhouse. Spectacular barn etc etc. failed the septic inspection and we just had to walk away. Fast forward 3 years and I thank my lucky stars that we passed on it and found our current property. As my mom says “if it’s for you, it won’t go passed you”. Still a bummer.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. What a disappointment.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The thing about inspections is they let you know what As-Is actually is. We're you at the inspection? Sometimes an inspector will do a CYA report. It looks ugly on paper for sure. I always look for an inspector who is a "Licensed Contractor" because he can tell me the general path I could take.
I never request anything other than Health and Safety items. 
What would it cost to rent a farm type property? There is a good financial reason to own vs. rent. Tax deductions, and rent stability. 
Been doin this for 30 years. I think if you were happy, and the bank will lend, as long as the health and safety is done, I would go for it. You knew you weren't buying a NEW house.
That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

wifeof1 said:


> The thing about inspections is they let you know what As-Is actually is. We're you at the inspection? Sometimes an inspector will do a CYA report. It looks ugly on paper for sure. I always look for an inspector who is a "Licensed Contractor" because he can tell me the general path I could take.
> I never request anything other than Health and Safety items.
> What would it cost to rent a farm type property? There is a good financial reason to own vs. rent. Tax deductions, and rent stability.
> Been doin this for 30 years. I think if you were happy, and the bank will lend, as long as the health and safety is done, I would go for it. You knew you weren't buying a NEW house.
> That's my 2 cents.


There are complicated reasons to all those issues. I was not present, but a trusted friend and a contractor were in my stead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hold everything - it may happen after all! They budged!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Better than an Alfred Hitchcock thriller!​


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:7up:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Just awaiting a new water test, and then to schedule the closing!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oooooooooh. Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

We would be (kinda) neighbors!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And the excitement is back! I hope all go's well!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, the water test was still bad, but they offered $ to remedy that so .....

Next Friday I will become the owner of a small farm in Windham, Vermont with two small ponds, a spring-fed stream and 2.66 acres to fence in so livestock can come!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Yay Karen I’m delighted for you. Many happy times to come


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you! I have closed on the property Friday, and tomorrow morning I am meeting with a general contractor to start some of the much-needed work on the house, but also two "outbuildings" for the birds and other critters with be delivered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How great! Congrats!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations! It sounds like a very special place.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oooooooh. Such an exciting time. Take loads of pics. Before and afters. I never took half enough befores.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, I will try to do so. Thankfully, the house inspector I hired did a great job of documenting things - if anyone is in the southern Vermont/New Hampshire area and you are purchasing a property, I will send you his info. But yes- very exciting!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on your new farm!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations on your new farm!


Thank you - tomorrow the moving truck is coming! The house roof is already fixed, and scary carpets removed! Professionals have cleaned the first floor, two floors and stairs more to go! Two shed are in place, more to come, and fencing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Good luck on your move.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OOooo. I got behind on the saga, but I just caught up. Huzzah for your new little farm!!!! And you're not too far away; We're in Maine. So wave at us when you move in!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pins and needles. Good luck.
I wish........:goatpull:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I am 94% moved, tomorrow I drive bcd down to Boston to get my houseplants and a few other things and turn in my keys down there. But tonight I was driving back up here - this evening at least and thought, "I am almost home ...." and that's the first time I have thought that in years. Fences went up tonight, so the other animals (besides birds) can start arriving tomorrow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Then is fixing up the house so it is the way you want it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is the best feeling in the world.


Karen said:


> I am 94% moved, tomorrow I drive bcd down to Boston to get my houseplants and a few other things and turn in my keys down there. But tonight I was driving back up here - this evening at least and thought, "I am almost home ...." and that's the first time I have thought that in years. Fences went up tonight, so the other animals (besides birds) can start arriving tomorrow!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

So happy for you. Feeling and knowing you are headed for "home" is such a secure and comforting frame of mind. Homesteading is a grand way of life. Congratulations!


----------

